# محطة تحلية مياه.... قمت بتجميعها ..لكن لدي مشكلة



## ابوميسم (4 أبريل 2008)

اخواني السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

فرحت كثيراً بالمنتدى عندما وجدته... لأني ان شاءالله سأجد فيه ضالتي ...كما وأني مستعد لأي سؤال بحسب معلوماتي المتواضعة حول محطة تحلية مياه ... تجارية..

أملك محطة لتحلية المياه بالأغشية الأسموزية (التناضح العكسي) على نطاق تجاري ...داخل مدينة صغيرة..
اشتريت المحطة من شخص قبل عشر سنوات
المحطة جاهزة من المورد التاجر..
كان بالمحل عدد 2 محطة ..كل محطة مستقلة عن الأخرى
بعد دراسة وجمع للمعلومات وقراءة الكثير:32: عن التناضح العكسي قمت بتجميع المحطتين في محطة واحدة أي أنني قمت بدمج المحطتين...
إنتاج المحطة اليومي عشرين ألف لتر
المحطة تعمل بشكل جيد ولله الحمد
الآن أريد توسعة المحطة حيث إن السوق يستوعب أكثر 
ذكرت المعلومات السابقة لكي يعرف الأخوة خلفيتي عن محطات التناضح العكسي..:15:
مشكلتي الآن:
أريد توسعة المحطة وتركيب فلاتر 8 أنش ... ولكن لم استطع معرفة المضخة اللازمة من حيث قوتها بالحصان ومقدار تدفق الماء من المضخة..
الثاني : حاولت الحصول على من يبيع الأغشية من خارج السعودية كبيع تجزئة ولم افلح ...لأن سعرها في السعودية مبالغ فيه جدا ....
أرجو أن أجد جواباً لاستفساري..
كما اني مستعد للإجابة عن ما استطيع وما لدي من معلومات متواضعة عمرها فقط 10 سنوات.
أخوكم أبو ميسم :55:


----------



## eg_waleed (4 أبريل 2008)

*اهلا بيك*

سعت بالحديث عن محطات التحلية بموضوعك
فانا اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ 3 سنوات
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الطلمبة
خرج ال8 انش الفلتر يعنى يعطى الطلمبة الضغط العالى بالمحطة صح يبقى يجب توفير طلمبة تضمن توفير الضغط على الطلمبة وكمان مرعات المحطة محتاجة كمية مياه اد اه فى الساعة لكى تعطى الانتاجية المكتوبة او المقترحة وبالتوفيق 
اخوك مهندس وليد من مصر (low press)


----------



## ابوميسم (5 أبريل 2008)

eg_waleed قال:


> سعت بالحديث عن محطات التحلية بموضوعك
> فانا اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ 3 سنوات
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الطلمبة
> خرج ال8 انش الفلتر يعنى يعطى الطلمبة الضغط العالى بالمحطة صح يبقى يجب توفير طلمبة تضمن توفير الضغط على الطلمبة وكمان مرعات المحطة محتاجة كمية مياه اد اه فى الساعة لكى تعطى الانتاجية المكتوبة او المقترحة وبالتوفيق
> اخوك مهندس وليد من مصر (low press)


سعيد بردك اخي وليد..
واشكرك لاهتمامك ...ويفرحني انك في نفس المجال..
ارغب التواصل معك ان لم يكن لديك مانع..
ارجو ان ترسل لي ال***** تكرماً لا امراً ...وشكرا لك


----------



## sami25 (8 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي 
هل تقصد الفلترة بواسطة الميمبرين 
treatment plant with membrane filtration


----------



## mohkoraym (8 أبريل 2008)

ارجو من الاخوة الخبرة المشاركة بالشرح والتوضيح لتعم الفائدة


----------



## eg_waleed (9 أبريل 2008)

*اخى الكريم*

شكرا على ردك الجميل وطبعا معنديش مانع من التواصل معاك
وده اميله مفيش مشكلة
eg_waleed2004***********
او
eg_waleed*************


----------



## eg_waleed (9 أبريل 2008)

*اخى الكريم*

eg_waleed2004
على ******



eg_waleed
على الهوت ميل


----------



## ابوميسم (17 أبريل 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> هل تقصد الفلترة بواسطة الميمبرين
> treatment plant with membrane filtration


 
نعم اخي الحبيب الفلترة بواسطة الممبرين.....


----------



## sami25 (18 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي 
اريد منك معلومات 
(1)كم تريد انتاج المحطة يوميا .
عندي استفسار منك وانك قلت انك تريد تركيب فلاتر 8 انش هل تقصد بالفلتر 3 مراحل قبل عمليه التحلية . 
(2) كم درجة ملوحة المياه عندك بمقياس Mp حتي اعرف ان اعطيك كم عدد الميمبرينات وتوصيلها علي التوالي او التوازي


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أبريل 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> اريد منك معلومات
> (1)كم تريد انتاج المحطة يوميا .
> عندي استفسار منك وانك قلت انك تريد تركيب فلاتر 8 انش هل تقصد بالفلتر 3 مراحل قبل عمليه التحلية .
> (2) كم درجة ملوحة المياه عندك بمقياس Mp حتي اعرف ان اعطيك كم عدد الميمبرينات وتوصيلها علي التوالي او التوازي


 
أشكرك جدا لاهتمام وكم انا سعيد بردك..
آسف جدا لتـاخري بالرد ...لظروف طارئة

اخي الحبيب ....ارغب بمحطة تنتج 50 متر مكعب...اي 50 الف لتر يوميا..
المراحل قبل عملية التحلية لا اريدها...قصدت بالفلتر هو( الممبرين) 
يمكن لي ان استبدل ال8 انش ب 4 انش ..حسب الكلفة وايهما يكون اقتصادياً افضل...حيث اني اهدف للربح..
المياه مستخرجة من الآبار ...اي براكش ووتر... والملوحة تتراوح من 600 الى 800 جزيء في المليون.... ونقوم نحن ببيع المياه وفق الرقم المثالي للأملاح وهو 120 جزيء /مليون
# على اي شيء يعتمد توصيل الممبرينات على التوالي او التوازي ؟؟
الآن يوجد بالسوق بيوت للمبيرن تتسع اما ل 1 او ل2 او لثلاثة واربعة حتى 8ممبرين ..في بيت واحد وطبعا تكون موصلة بداخل البيت اللي على شكل انبوب اما 4 انش او 8 انش..
انتظر ردك ولك مني خالص الدعاء بالتوفيق....


----------



## sami25 (26 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمد لله انك بخير 
فكرتي واضحه علي ميبرينات 4 انش لانها سهلة في التنظيف والصيانه والكلفة ايضا 
ابدأ اولا بالتحكم بالملوحه وهذه امرها بسيط يمكن عمل صمام خلط تتحكم به في الملوحه 
التوصيل علي التوالي والتوازي 
علي التوالي عندما يكون عندك مضخه محدوده الضغط والتوصيل علي التوالي افضل في هذه الحالة 
اما علي التوازي اخي عندما يكون عندك مضخة كبيرة نسبيا 
لتصل الي هدفك عليك بالتالي 
1 - المضخة متعددة المراحل حوالي 2900 لفة في الدقيقة معدل الانسياب فيها الي 4 متر مكعب في الساعة 
مستوي الرفع من 140 الي 150 متر وهذه الاخيرة لها علاقة بالضغط 
2 - عدد الميمبرينات 8 مقاس اربع انش يمكن ان توصل كل اثنين علي التوالي وتصلها كاربع مجموعات علي التوازي لخلق توازن في الدائرة 
المهم ان يكون العادم عندك ان لايجاوز 50% اقصد بخروج المياه المعدومة من الميمبرينات يفضل من 30 الي 45 وخاصا في ملوحة المياه عندك 
يمكن استبدال الميبرينات بمقاس 8 انش شرط ان تعرف مقدار التدفق فيها وعلي حد علمي ان مقاس 4 انش تدفقها حوالي 25 لتر في الدقيقة 
يجب ان تكون انابيب الدخول للمياه اكبر حجم من الخروج مثال الدخول اي قبل المضخة 1 انش والخروج منها 3/4 انش في حالتك يفضل 1 ,1/4 دخول وخروج 1 انش فقط .
الفلترة قبل التنقيه مهمة جدا وخاصا انك تريد ان تحافظ علي اطول عمر للمبرينات ( بمراحلها 3 ) 
اما بالنسبة لصمام الخلط يمكن ان توصيلة من النقطةالاولي بين الفلترة وسحب المضخة والنقطة الثانية بعد خروج المياه الحلوة والتحكم فيها بصمام يديوي ثم تزيد في الفتح حتي تصل الي درجه الملوحه المطلوبه ويمكن الاستغناء عنها بقفل الصمام اليدوي نهائيا . 
واتمني اني اكون افدتك بشرحي المتواضع هذا واذا لم تفهم طريقة التوصيل ساشرحا لك برسم بسيط ان شاء الله 
واي سؤال اخي انا جاهز انتظر ردك
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## dhiaaa (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 أبريل 2008)

توضيح امتر من رائع يا باشمهندس سامى

بارك الله فيك
هل انت متخصص بهذا المجال؟


----------



## ابوميسم (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي المهندس سامي...
ردك يجعلني طماع اكثر..
سارفق رسم للمحطة عندي ثم نتناقش فيه ان لم يكن عندك مانع..

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي ابوميسم 
ليس لدي مانع تفضل في اي وقت وفي حدود امكانياتي .
اخي مهندس أيمن حسن 
انا اجمع المحطات مع شركة من فترة لاباس بها 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (27 أبريل 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي ابوميسم
> ليس لدي مانع تفضل في اي وقت وفي حدود امكانياتي .
> اخي مهندس أيمن حسن
> ...


 
انت تغمرني بكرمك .. فشكرالله لك ..

الصورة بالاسفل مع ملاحظة ان الممبرينات 4 انش..


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي المضخة كم مقدار التدفق فيها flow وكم تستطيع رفع متر H هذه هي المعلومات الضروريه وليس القدرة بالحصان اخي 
الميمبرينات كم تريد ان تركب قطعه وساساعدك بالرسم 
هل ميمبرناتك بها فتحات في الاعلي والاسفل اقصد بطرفيها وليس بالجانب اي انك تجد فتحه في ووسط المركز والاخري منحرفة عنها قليلا اما الانواع الاخري فتحه في المركز والاخري بالجنب .
كم فترة الغسيل قبل التشغيل ؟ 
يحتاج الميبرين الواحد حوالي 45 جرام احسبها انت واعرف كم يستطيع جهازك تطعيم المادة في كل نبضة واضربها في عدد الميمبرينات 
وبعدها اضبط الوقت 
ماذا تريد انت تعرف ؟ 
نسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

انا اسف لان عدد مشاركاتي لايسمح ببعث رساله خاصة فيها *****ي


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

انظر الي الرسم او الصورة وتفضل اسال ؟




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

لااستطيع قراءة رسالتك اخي لان عدد المشاركات اقل من 30 ولا احب الخداع ولامشاركة بدون فائدة والله المستعان


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

مانوع فلتر ازالة الكلور وهل كمية الكلور كبيرة جدا لانها اخطر شئ علي عمر الميبرينات اخي


----------



## eng.mnh (27 أبريل 2008)

والله أني أسف بس لازم أزيد مشاركاتي علع شان اقدر أنزل مشاركتي


----------



## eng.mnh (27 أبريل 2008)

العلم يبني بيوتا لا عماد لها والجهل يهدم بيوت العز والكرم


----------



## sami25 (27 أبريل 2008)

احد الطرق للتوصيل مجموعتين علي التوالي


----------



## ابوميسم (28 أبريل 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي المضخة كم مقدار التدفق فيها flow وكم تستطيع رفع متر H هذه هي المعلومات الضروريه وليس القدرة بالحصان اخي
> الميمبرينات كم تريد ان تركب قطعه وساساعدك بالرسم
> هل ميمبرناتك بها فتحات في الاعلي والاسفل اقصد بطرفيها وليس بالجانب اي انك تجد فتحه في ووسط المركز والاخري منحرفة عنها قليلا اما الانواع الاخري فتحه في المركز والاخري بالجنب .
> ...


 
بارك الله فيك وفي علمك..وجزاك الله خيرا على جهدك..
1-المضخة لم استطع الحصول على معلومات عن قدرتها بالتدفق والرفع..لأنها جاءت مع محطة ستاندر امريكي وكان عندي محطة اخرى فقمت بدمج المحطتين...واصبحت محطة واحدة ولها الان اربع سنوات ولله الحمد والمنه....والتوفيق من ربي وحده...والا فعلمي قليل ومنكم نستفيد.
2-الفتحات انت تقصد اخي بالممبرين نفسه او في بيت الممبرين ...ان كان في بيت الممبرين فهي في الوسط ولا يوجد فتحات في الجنب(اعرف كلا النوعين)
3-سؤالك عن فترة الغسيل قبل التشغيل....ليس عندي علم عن الغسيل قبل التشغيل ولا اقوم به....انا اقوم بالغسيل في اي وقت عشوائي عن طريق تمرير ماء قمت بتخزينه مسبقا من الممبرين مباشرة وبمظخة 1 حصان الى الممبرينات مع قفل صنبور الناتج وفتح صنور الفاقد كليا...لمدة 20-30 دقيقة في اليوم..
من ناحية ضبط نبضات الغسيل فلا مشكلة عندي..
من ناحية التوصيل في الرسم المرفق وانت قلت انه خطأ ...فانا لم ادقق بطريقة التوصيل بالرسم ..وانما فقط وضعتها كمرحلة...والصحيح ان الممبرينات خمس....الاثنان الاولان موصلان على التوالي ثم الثلاثة الاخيرين موصله على التوازي...والفاقد تقريباً 30-40% فقط وطبعا يمكن التحكم بالفاقد عن طريق الضغط على الممبرين ...بالرفع او الخفض...

ما رايك كفائدة لجميع المشاركين معنا...ان اقوم بتصميم محطة جديدة بمراحلها المختلفة وارفق لك الرسم والتفاصيل...ثم تقوم انت اخي بتصحيح الاخطاء او النواقص...اعتقد سيختصر الكثير من النقاش..
اكرر شكري رغم ان الشكر لا يحكي عن ما بخاطري من شعور تجاهك.... ولكن افضل منها دعوة بظهر الغيب لشخص قدم لي خدمة بدون مقابل ولا حتى معرفة...


----------



## اوبريتر (28 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الافاضل موضوع شيق ومنكم نستفيد ولي سؤال هل تصلح الطريقه لمياه الانهار وومكن الاستفاده منها بكميات تجاريه يعني ممكن تتحول الى قناني ولا المسئله مختلفه وشكرا وانا اسف على التطفل ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## ابوميسم (28 أبريل 2008)

اوبريتر قال:


> بارك الله فيكم اخواني الافاضل موضوع شيق ومنكم نستفيد ولي سؤال هل تصلح الطريقه لمياه الانهار وومكن الاستفاده منها بكميات تجاريه يعني ممكن تتحول الى قناني ولا المسئله مختلفه وشكرا وانا اسف على التطفل ومنكم نستفيد


حياك الله اخي...وانا سعيد باي شخص يدخل في الموضوع والنقاش...
نعم التقنية ( التناضح العكسي) تصلح لمياه الانهار والابار وحتى البحار...ويمكن منها انتاج مياه تعبأ في قناني وتوزع تجارياً....


----------



## اوبريتر (28 أبريل 2008)

تسلم اخوي ابو ميسم على سرعة الرد استاذي الفاضل انا ماودي ادخل بالموضوع اخرب عليكم الموضوع الرئيسي لكن لي استفسارات عده بالنسبه للحصول على المعدات واختيار الافضل منها وبالنسبه لتقنية الاوزون هل هي نفس العمليه ولا تختلف ؟ 

وتسلم استاذي الفاضل


----------



## sami25 (28 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا ما اطمع الا بدعوة في ظهر الغيب من قلبكم الصادق ونسال الله ان تكون خالصة لوجه سبحانه .
اخي التصميم يجب ان يكون علي اساس علمي والا لن يكون اقتصاديا لانك لو استعملت مضخة كبيرة عن اللازم ستسحب طاقة والنتيجة مصروف زائد يمكن ان تتدخره ببعض العلم وهذه امرها بسيط يمكن معالجتها اذا لم يكن عندك عداد قياس يمكنك استعمل العدادات التي تركب في البيوت (عدادات ميكانيكية ) وتقوم بوصل المضخه الي خزان معروف ابعاده تشغل المضخه لمده دقيقة بالضبط ثم تحسب الكمية التي انتقلت الي الخزان. وبذلك تحصل علي كم لتر في الدقيقة اما الارتفاع ركب عداد قياس ضغط مثلا يقيس لعند خمسين بار واقفل الصمام امام المياه الخارجه ودون الضغط الذي وصت اليه المضخه ويمكن حسابه بعد ذلك .
الميبرينات عرفت انت تستعمل مجموعه موصله في بيت واحد وهذا جيد ولاكن السؤال اذا حدث انك تحتاج الي تنظيف او تغيير المجموعه هل توقف المحطة عن العمل . 
لا........ اي يمكن توصيلها بطريقة بسيطة واستمرار عمل المحطة بباقي الميبرينات اي تشتغل بجزء افضل من ايقافها في حاله وجود سوق كبير للمياه وخاصا في فصل الصيف . اريدك ان تفكر في توصيلها لانها فكرة بسيطة 
تصحيحي كان علي اساس انها فرديه وليست بيوت اخي ومع ذلك توصيلك للاول والثاني علي التوازي راجع الرسم اخي ثم وصلت بالثالث علي التوالي والرابع علي التوالي ايضا المهم 
الغسيل هناك مواد خاصة للغسل وتحقن بمضخة خاصة علي اساس نبضات dosing pump ويستعمل لذلك مواد كثيرة وفائدتها تكسر المواد المترسبة اثناء وقوف المحطة في فترات الراحه ويعتبر افضل وقت للغسيل 
اما قيامك بالرسم يمكن وان شاء الله اساعدك واستفيد من خبرتك ان شاء الله مع العلم انه نوع المياه ودرجه الملوحه ونوع الرولسب في المياه تختلف وتجعل التصميم يختلف عن الاخر اما علي وجه العموم فاغلب المراحل سواء .
وان شاء الله اكون قد افدتك فلله الحمد والمنة وان قصرت فمن نفسي 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع .





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ابوميسم (29 أبريل 2008)

تفضل اخي سامي رسم لمحطة جديدة انوي انشاءها....تكرماً منك اخي اريد ان اتعلم ولا اريد المعلومة جاهزة.... وفقك الله لكل خير ..ونفع بعلمك...وزادك علماً الى علمك


----------



## ابوميسم (29 أبريل 2008)

مكرر.........


----------



## sami25 (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي 
ما شاء الله عليك مثابر وشجاع 
انت نسيت التحكم في الملوحة اي عندما تريد اضافة او رفع درجه الملوحه 
اولا كما قلت لك يجب ان تعرف المعلومات الاساسية 
كم انتاج المحطة المتوقع اي المرغوب 
درجه الملوحه انت ذكرتها في البداية 
نوع الشوائب ( كلور اي مواد عضوية خري ) لمعرفة الماده المستعملة لمعالجة وتنظيف الترسبات 
الميبرينات عددها معدل الانسياب فيها وهذه من اهم المعلومات الضرورية 
حجم انابيب التوصيل قبل المضخةووقبل الميمبرينات وبعدها وقد اشرت اليه في مرة سابقة 
اما كيفيه اختيار الضغط والتدفق ساحاول وضعه في جدول او شرحه بطريقة بسيطة لاحقا لتسهيل المهمة عليك لاني لااعرف مستواك التعليمي ولاكن ساتعامل معك كمتخصص في تنقيه المياه وصاحب خبرة 
افضل طريقة للتوصيل الميبرينات هي في البداية التوازي ثم التوالي وذلك لوجود ضغط وتدفق كامل في البداية 
ثم لتقليل الفقد في الضغط والتدفق يستعمل التوالي . 
تغييرها الي 8 انش لماذا ؟ لزياده معدل التدفق او تقليل التكاليف او ماهو السبب الرئيسي لانه المهم في الميمبرين هو معدل التدفق فيه وكم تستطيع رفع الضغط عليه .
والعلاقة متشابكة بين الملوحه والضغط اي كلما زادت الملوحة تحتاج الي ضغط اكبر .
انت ذكرت انه عندك مضختين هل تنوي استعمال نفس المضخات او انك تريد تغييرها لانه يمكن توصيلها علي التوالي والحصول علي ضغط اكبر من استعمال واحده او توصيلها علي التوازي للحصول علي تدفق اكبر .
وان شاء الله ادرس كلامي جيدا وستصل الي نتيجه طيبة باذن الله تعالي 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## sami25 (30 أبريل 2008)

اخي اوبريتر 
تقنيه الاوزون طريق اوروبية لتطهير المياه من الميكروبات او التعقيم وتستعمل الان في اوروبا وذلك لظهور بعض الآثاركيمائيا


----------



## ابوميسم (30 أبريل 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي ===وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> ما شاء الله عليك مثابر وشجاع === جزاك الله خيرا على تشجيعك
> انت نسيت التحكم في الملوحة اي عندما تريد اضافة او رفع درجه الملوحه ===لأنهاسهلة ومن المؤكد اننا نحتاج لرفع الملوحة الى الحد المطلوب والمثالي هو 120جزيء/مليون ولدي القياسات اللازمة له.
> اولا كما قلت لك يجب ان تعرف المعلومات الاساسية
> ...


جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك... ومادمت في نفس امجال تجاريا فهذا من حسن حظي...ومن توفيق الله سبحانه...
شكرالله لك صنيعك وجهدك....ولك مني الدعاء بكل خير .
وللاخوة القراء والمشاركين اتمنى ان اشاهد مداخلاتهم وخاصة من هو قريب من العمل بمحطات تحلية المياه...او مصانع المياه...


----------



## ابوميسم (30 أبريل 2008)

اوبريتر قال:


> تسلم اخوي ابو ميسم على سرعة الرد استاذي الفاضل انا ماودي ادخل بالموضوع اخرب عليكم الموضوع الرئيسي لكن لي استفسارات عده بالنسبه للحصول على المعدات واختيار الافضل منها وبالنسبه لتقنية الاوزون هل هي نفس العمليه ولا تختلف ؟
> 
> وتسلم استاذي الفاضل


 
عذراً اخي الفاضل فقد تأخرت بالرد ...وقد رد اخي سامي مشكورا وهو استاذنا في هذا الامر...
لم افهم اي معدات تقصد؟؟ 
اذا كانت معدات التحلية فالامر سهل,, ولكن اي حجم تحتاج....هل هو منزلي ام تجاري؟؟


----------



## اوبريتر (30 أبريل 2008)

يعطيكم العافيه اخواني الافاضل ومشكورين على الردود والمعلومات القميه الي استفدتها منكم 

للعلم انا اوبريتر في محطة معالجة مياه البحر للحقن في حقول النفط والمعالجه تختص في تقليل نسبة الشوائب والاوكسجين فقط 

اما بالنسبه لمحطة التحليه ابيها تكون تجاريه لكن بسيطه وتككلفه معقوله لو مستعمل مافيه مشكله 

وجزاكم الله خير وبارك الله في ما اعطاكم


----------



## sami25 (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي 
مشكور علي ردك وقصدت بالانسياب هو التدفق اي كم لتر في الدقيقه او الساعه العربية احيانا غير واضحه flow 
انا لم اعمل علي حجم 8 انش كثيرا وانا اتفاداها لانها مكلفة في التنظيف في بعض الشوائب ولذلك سالتك عن نوع الشوائب اخي اما 4 انش فيها مرونة كبيرة حيث يمكن تقسيمها الي مجموعات وسهلة المناولة والتنظيف وخاصا ان المحلات التجارية عندها مسافة محدودة 
ولابد ان تعرف اني لااعرف امكانياتك المادية لانك الوحيد تعرف السوق ومردوده واسعار الميبرينات 4 انش او 8 انش 
وساحاول ان اكتب الجداول في اقرب فرصة ليتمكن الجميع من الاستفاده منها واتمني من جميع الاخوة اصحاب نفس التخصص افادتنا لان هذا العلم ليس حكرا علي احد وكلنا نتعلم ونسال الله يوفقنا لما فيه الخير للجميع 
ونسال الله ان يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (30 أبريل 2008)

اوبريتر قال:


> يعطيكم العافيه اخواني الافاضل ومشكورين على الردود والمعلومات القميه الي استفدتها منكم
> 
> للعلم انا اوبريتر في محطة معالجة مياه البحر للحقن في حقول النفط والمعالجه تختص في تقليل نسبة الشوائب والاوكسجين فقط
> 
> ...


 
مادام تبيها تجارية فابشر ....ساساعدك بما استطيع .... اعتقد ان الادارة قد لا تسمح على العام ولكن عند وصول مشاركاتك لل30 تستطيع الكتابة على الخاص....انا بانتظارك


----------



## ابوميسم (30 أبريل 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي
> مشكور علي ردك وقصدت بالانسياب هو التدفق اي كم لتر في الدقيقه او الساعه العربية احيانا غير واضحه flow
> انا لم اعمل علي حجم 8 انش كثيرا وانا اتفاداها لانها مكلفة في التنظيف في بعض الشوائب ولذلك سالتك عن نوع الشوائب اخي اما 4 انش فيها مرونة كبيرة حيث يمكن تقسيمها الي مجموعات وسهلة المناولة والتنظيف وخاصا ان المحلات التجارية عندها مسافة محدودة
> ولابد ان تعرف اني لااعرف امكانياتك المادية لانك الوحيد تعرف السوق ومردوده واسعار الميبرينات 4 انش او 8 انش
> ...


بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك....
بالنسبة للتدفق فطبعاً كما تعرف ان اجهزة الفلوميتر موجودة لحساب كميتي المياه المنتجة والمفقودة....وطبعا انا قصدت بتغيير الممبرين الى8انش هو زيادة التدفق لتلبية الطلب المتزايد خصوصا في فصل الصيف...
انا بانتظار الجدول بارك الله فيك...
و*****ي على قوقل dofsh11 وهو نفسه على الهوت ميل


----------



## sami25 (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا ضفتك علي الهوت ميل


----------



## اوبريتر (1 مايو 2008)

وانا ضفتك وان شاء الله لنا لقاء قريب


----------



## ابوميسم (2 مايو 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا ضفتك علي الهوت ميل


 
وانا بانتظارك .... بارك الله فيك


----------



## sami25 (2 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بناء علي طلب اخي ابو ميسم 
سابدأ بشرح بعض الامور علي مراحل حتي يتمكن من تجميع محطته بحسابات بسيطة وغير معقدة وعملية ان شاء الله 
قبل البدء في تجميع المحطة لابد من الشخص ان يعرف بعض المعلومات ليعرف كيف يختار القطع المناسبة لمحطته 
اولا المضخة pump 
هناك انواع كثيرة من المضخات ولاكن في مجالنا هذا لاننا نستعمل الماء فيفضل ان يستعمل مضخة الطرد المركزي ذات عدة مراحل multistage pump 
وهي عبار عن مضخة لها اكثر من مروحه او دفاع) ( impeller 
كيف نختار هذه المضخة 
بعد ان نقرر الكمية المطلوبة او المنتجه يوميا يجب ان نعرف كمية الملوحه لهذه المياه 
مثال ذلك طلب اخي ابوميسم مقدار 50000 لتر يوميا 
5000/ 24 ساعة = حوالي 2000 لتر تقريبيا او اكثر بقليل 
مستوي الفقد عنده بالنسبة للملوحه علي حسب كلامه من 600 الي 800 MP 
هذه الوحده لقياس مقدار الملوحه اي ان كل 600 جزئ ملح يقابلها مليون جزئ مياه 
سنعود لقياس تدفق المضخة 
سيحتاج الي 2000 لتر في الساعه وعنده فقد حوالي 45 % 
وفي حالة ان تريد ان تطور محطتك يجب ان تحسبها علي 50 % حد اقصي 
2000* 50% = 1000 كماء عادم 
لابد ان تكون المضخة تدفقها يعادل مياه حلوه + مياه عادمة او مفقودة 
2000 + 1000 = 3000 لتر 
المضخة تدفقها 3 مترمكعب /ساعه 
مــــــــــلاحظة 
يجب ان تستعمل مضخة صغيرة لتضخ المياه من الخزان او البئر الي المضخة الرئيسية لضمان ثبات الضغط عند الدخول . وان شاء الله وضحت الامر 

ثانيا الميمبرينmembrane 
هو عبارة عن نسيج من الياف زجاجية انسجته لاتتجاوز 2 ميكرون وعنده عده احجام 
يحب ان نعرف اهم معلومات عن الميمبرين وهذه المعلومات مفيده في اختيار ومعرفه عددها 




[/url][/IMG]

هناك من يضيف الغلاف الخارجي الذي سماه اخي ابوميسم البيت هناك اغلفة بي في سي وهناك اغلفة من حديد غير قابل للصدأ وهذه تتوقف علي مستوي الضغط المستعمل ودرجه الملوحه .
هناك معلومات كثيرة منها الاس الهيدروجيني وغيرها من المعلومات وحاولت ان اختصرها في الجدول السابق . 
NTU = وحده لقياس مدي تعكر المياه وخاصا عند استعمال مصادر مياه من الانهار او البحار لان المياه فيها متحركة وفيها نسبة كبيسرة من العكر وعندها يفضل استخدام فلتر خاص او مرحلة خاصة لتصفيه وازالة العكر من المياه.
MPA =ميجا باسكال وحدة قياس الضغط وهي تساوي 1MPA = 10 BAR 
واتمني من الاخوة قراءة هذا الشرح والسؤال او اضافة معلومة ليستفيد الجميع 
وساقوم وضع باقي الشرح علي مراحل اخري باذن الله 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي سامي..
ولعل الله ينفع بها مسلما
هنا وضعت بعض الصور الواضحة لمحطات تحلية جاهزة من نفس مانتكلم عنه..
لعل الله ان ينفع بها












صورة للمبرين



صورة مفصلة لتكوين الممبرين



صور لبيت الممبرين ( ممبرين هاوس)كما سمي في موقع المصنع....


----------



## ابوميسم (3 مايو 2008)

بس لا احد يقول مسوي دعاية بالصور....بعدين:5:

انا جبتها من موقع


----------



## sami25 (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في المرحلة السابقة حاولت وضع الحسابات دون تعقيد وهذه البقية علي مرحلة أخري 
السؤال هنا هل تعمل المضخة بكفاءتها المثالية الإجابة لا 
إذن كيف نتفادى هذا الأمر 
اغلب الحسابات تقوم علي إن الكفاءة حوالي 80% إلي 85 % فقط 
وذلك لأمرين الأول لا يمكن ضمان استقرار الكهرباء وثانيا تفاديا معدل الاستهلاك في المضخة 
إذن وصلنا إلي أن المضخة يكون تدفقها حوالي 3000 لتر /ساعة وقد أهملنا الأمرين السابقين 
ولهذا سنعيد علي أساس صحيح 
وهو 1. الكفاءة 85% 
2. الاحتكاك والمنحنيات وغيرها التي تسبب فقد حوالي 2% كحد أقصي 
3000*15% = 450 لتر في الساعة 
3000 *2% = 60 لتر في الساعة 
مجموع الكلي للمضخة 3000+450+60= 3510 لتر ساعة 
إذن القدرة الحقيقية والعملية للمضخة يجب أن لا تكون ادني من هذا الرقم ولا يبالغ فيها أكثر بكثير 
ويمكن حساب في حالة لتطوير للمستقبل 
يمكن استعمال مضختين توصل علي التوازي كل مضخة 2000 لتر /ساعة 
وذلك لأمرين أولها يمكن استعمال نصف القدرة عند الصيانة بإيقاف المضخة وترك الأخرى تعمل مع جزء من المحطة .
كما يمكن استعمال مضخة واحده وهذا يتوقف علي الإمكانيات المادية ومتطلبات السوق.
هذا الجدول صالح للمياه الي لاتتجاوز 1000 MP



[/url][/IMG]

ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (4 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وفي علمك..
اخي من ناحية مواصفات المضخة انا دائماً اشتريها بحيث تكون اكبر من المطلوب والسبب هو ان كفاءة المضخ تقل وتتضاءل مع التقادم
وايضا لاحضت انه عند تعرض المضخة للصيانه تقل كفاءتهابشكل واضح....مع العلم انه يمكن التحكم بالضغط والتدفق عن طريق محبس يتم توصيله بطريقه معينه.

الاخ سامي ..... اقوم يوميا بعملية تنظيف سهلة للمبرينات... وهي تمرير ماء مخزن مسبقا بخزان صغير ومنتج من المببرين مباشرة.....تمريره الى داخل الممبرين
وفتح محبس الفاقد ...واقفال الناتج...ولاحظت ان في الطريقة محافظة اكبر على عمر الممبرين وكفاءته... ومدتها عشر دقائق يوميا....بدون اي مواد كيماوية..
فهل عندك خلفية عن الطريقة؟

جزاك الله خيرا ووسع لك في رزقك


----------



## sami25 (4 مايو 2008)

السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحسابات اخي تغنيك عن استهلاك طاقة زائدة يمكن توفيرها واكيد المضخة عند عملها فترة من الزمن لاتصبح مثلالجديدة لان البدن نفسة يتأكل ويؤثر علي عملية الطرد المركزي 
اما طريقة التنظيف يجب ان تعرف نوع الرواسب العالقة في الميمبرين 
مثال هل هي حامضيةاو قلوية وهناك مواد كثير تحقن كل توقيت معين تحافظ علي نظافة الميمبرين فترة اطول 
مثال ذلك citric aced - sodium hydroxide 
وهناك نوعين النوع المذكور سابقا يستعمل عند حدوث الانسداد ولايحقن بل يغسل به الميمبرين مباشرا وخارج الهاوس او البيت ثم يغسل بالماء جيدا ويرجع الي بيته 
اما الحقن يمكن استعمال antiscale وهي مادة تحقن عن طريق مضخة تعمل بالنبض dozing pump وتشغل قبل عملية تشغيل لمدة مثل دقيقتين مع نفس عملية فتح محبس الفاقد ويمكن ضبطها اليا مع كهربائي بالتوقيت ويجب ان لاتتجاوز كمية الجرعه كاملة يوميا 100 جرام لانها ماده يمكن ان تكون غالية ويمكن ان تسال عنها معامل الطب التحليل لانهم يستعملها في تنظيف المعدات الطبية 
ومع هذا يجب ان تعرف نوع الرواسب المتخلفة من خلال تحليل الماء المستعمل في التنقية قبل بداية الفلترة لانه يمكن تفادي عملية الترسيب قبل دخولة الميمبرينات مثل تنقية الكلور مثلا او بقايا الرمال من الابار والانهار 
وان شاءالله اكون قد اجبت علي كل اسئلتك 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (4 مايو 2008)

لل


sami25 قال:


> السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اما الحقن يمكن استعمال antiscale وهي مادة تحقن عن طريق مضخة تعمل بالنبض dozing pump ===احسنت اخي ..وهو النوع المستخدم بالنسبة لي...
> 
> مثل تنقية الكلور مثلا===بالنسبة للكلور لدينا مرحلة خاصة بنزع الكلور قبل دخوله للمبرين ونتأكد منه بالكشف عن الكلورفي الماء مرتين يوميا بواسطة فني المحطة المدرب.ولايخفى عليك ضرورته لأن الكلور عند دخوله للممبرين يتلف الممبرين ولابد من تغييره
> ...


 
ومع كل ماسبق نحن نقوم بالعملية التي سبق لي الحديث عنها بتمرير الماء النقي على الممبرين...ووجدنا لها اثر ايجابي جدا لعمر الممبرين.
راح اخليك توصل ثلاثين مشاركة من هالموضوع:63::63::63:...وبفائدة ان شاءالله للجميع...:12:

:55::55::55:


----------



## sami25 (4 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت اعرف انك شجاع ومثابر والان عرفت انه دمك خفيف نسال الله يحفظك واكيد انها لها فائدة مع المداومة 
واضحك الله سنك هههههههههههه 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## sami25 (4 مايو 2008)

اخي ابوميسم انا عندي ليك سؤال ليس منه القصد التعجيز 
ولاكنه لاكمال النقاش 
كيف تضبط المحطة وتعرف انها تعمل بطاقتها الكاملة 
عندك قفلك المحبس الخاص بالمياه الفاقدة تزيد من الضغط علي الميمبرين وتزيد كميه مرور المياه الحلوة 
بس كيف تعرف انك وصلت الي افضل حالة 
السؤال الثاني كل كم من الوقت تفحص المياه وتتاكد من درجة الملوحة في اليوم في الساعه الخ 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (4 مايو 2008)

=============


----------



## ابوميسم (4 مايو 2008)

sami25 قال:


> اخي ابوميسم انا عندي ليك سؤال ليس منه القصد التعجيز
> ولاكنه لاكمال النقاش
> كيف تضبط المحطة وتعرف انها تعمل بطاقتها الكاملة
> عندك قفلك المحبس الخاص بالمياه الفاقدة تزيد من الضغط علي الميمبرين وتزيد كميه مرور المياه الحلوة
> ...


 
هاه..انت وش تقول...:81:
الله يعين بجاوب على قد حالي...:80:
مراقبة ضغط المضخة....على الممبرين...ومراقبة التدفق اللازم للمضخة للمياه من المضخة الى الممبرين.......ودرجة الحرارة التي يعمل بها الممبرين... نوفر الظروف المثالية لها...
ثم نراقب التدفق للمياة المنتجة والمياه المفقودة عن طريق الفلو ميتر...وبها نعرف هل المحطة تعمل بكامل طاقتها ام لا.....
انا متأكد ان معلومتي ناقصة وكما عودتنا ....اكمل الناقص بكرمك


----------



## ابوميسم (4 مايو 2008)

نسيت السؤال الثاني يامعلمي:4::
نقوم بفحص ملوحة المياه كل يوم مرتين..
الاولى بعد التشغيل بنصف ساعة..
والثانية بعد العصر....فقط


----------



## sami25 (5 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الباين ان مشاركاتي ستصل الي 300 مشاركة وليس 30 فقط 
المهم اخي 
عند قفل المحبس للمياه المفقودة يرتفع الضغط علي الميمبرين ونفس الوقت يزيد مقدار التدفق للمياه الحلوة في الفلوميتر 
بس هناك نقطة عندها يزيد الضغط علي الميمبرين ولاتزيد المياه الحلوة في التدفق وهذه هي النقطة النهائية او اقصي طاقة تعمل بها . بس لازم تسجلها لانه عند انسداد الميمبرين تحدث نفس العملية ولاكن عند قراءة اقل للمياه الحلوة 
والأن اخي *هل عندك الامكانيات اللازمة و في نفسك القدرة والعزم وتستطيع تجميع محطة جديدة ؟؟؟* 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (5 مايو 2008)

لا تشيل هم راح اوصلك رقم حلو بالمشاركات لأن عندي موضوع ثاني ما بعد فتحته:85: وبرضه في صميم التحلية وقد يكون استكمالا للموضوع حقنا....:71:
نعم عند قفل محبس المياه المفقودة يزيد الضغط على الممبرين...وبالتالي يزيد الماء الناتج ويقل المفقود..... وقصدك أني عن طريق التجربة اقوم بزيادة الضغط على الممبرين الى ان اصل الى الطاقة القصوى للناتج؟؟؟ ولكن الخوف من زيادة الضغط على الممبرين الى حد قد يضر بالممبرين نفسه..:19:
وهنا لدي سؤال : لو تم قفل محبس الماء المفقود نهائيا.... ماهو الضرر الواقع على الممبرين ؟؟:57:
وشكرالله لك..فبفضل الله ثم بمساعدتك استطيع تجميع محطة تحليه وانا مرتاح جداً


----------



## مفيد جمال (6 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم / الاخ الفاضل اريد منك معلومات مباشرة اي اريد اسألك بعض المعلومات مباشرة لو بامكانك الاتصال بي مباشرة او محادثتي عبر الانترنت للنقاش حول طلبك اكون سعيدا بمحادثتك اخي الفاضل حيث انني اعمل بهذا المجال منذ 15 عاما مجال تصميم وتجميع محطات ال s.w. & Brakish water للمزارع و الفلل و حمامات السباحة و محطات البيع لو اي استفسار 00971505272502 أو mofed177*************


----------



## ابوميسم (6 مايو 2008)

مفيد جمال قال:


> السلام عليكم / الاخ الفاضل اريد منك معلومات مباشرة اي اريد اسألك بعض المعلومات مباشرة لو بامكانك الاتصال بي مباشرة او محادثتي عبر الانترنت للنقاش حول طلبك اكون سعيدا بمحادثتك اخي الفاضل حيث انني اعمل بهذا المجال منذ 15 عاما مجال تصميم وتجميع محطات ال s.w. & Brakish water للمزارع و الفلل و حمامات السباحة و محطات البيع لو اي استفسار 00971505272502 أو mofed177*************


 
حياك الله اخي... ارحب بأي نقاش يفيد...وانت شكلك تجاري ..فحياك الله...بس الله بالقطع الرخيصة..:81:
اخي انا كتبت المسنجر وال***** حقي...في ردود سابقة


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (7 مايو 2008)

الى جميع خبراء PUMPS و Pipeline أفدوانة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الموضوع : عندى محطة تحلية مياه من نوع التناضح العكسى RO ومعدل انتاجها 2500 متر مكعب /يوم . ونقطة الاستهلاك تبعد عن المحطة
مسافة 34 كليومتر . ويوجد ارتفاعات فى مسار خط pipeline يصل الى 60 متر . وذلك تقريبا على بعد 6 كيلو من المحطة تبدء الارض فى الارتفاع التدريجى يصل الى
60 متر وبطول 10كيلو تقريبا .ثم تبدء فى الانحدار مرة اخرة حتى تصل الى نقطة الاستهلال .

اخوانى ارجو منكم ان تفيدونى فى الاتى :
1- حسابات المضخة pump اللازمة لقيام بهذه العملية . يعنى ازاى اختار المضخة المناسبة وما هى Head المناسب ومعدل التدفق .واى نوع من المخضات . والماركات المناسبة .
2- يوجد بدائل ف اختيار نوع خط الانابيب pipeline material. يمكن ان يكون ductile او GRE او HDPE(high dencity polyethenile .وقطره يتراوح من 6الى 8 بوصة .
ارجو الافادة ف هذا القطر هل صحيح ام لا وما هو افضل قطر وايضا ما هو انسب نوع منpipeline material.
3- هل يجوز وضع مخضة اخرة ف منتصف خط الانابيب . او عند الارتفاعات . كيف يتم ذلك

ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل المشاركة وجزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ahmad har (7 مايو 2008)

اعجبني جدا اسلوب الحوار والمعلومات الواردة ان شاء الله استطيع الافادة
ليس لدي معلومات وفيرة عن الموضوع لكني اعرف بعض المهندسين من لهم باعا طويلا في محطات Ro


----------



## ابوميسم (7 مايو 2008)

eng_3eed2000 قال:


> الى جميع خبراء PUMPS و Pipeline أفدوانة
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


ماشاءالله دالموضوع كبر أوي:10: .... 2500 متر:76: ... ده مش تجاري ..اكيد شغل حكومات:78:....
2500متر/24ساعة = 104.1 في الساعة....
انت تحتاج مضخة قدرتها 105 متر في الساعة:28:
واعتقد لكبر حجمها ستجدها عند اصحاب الالات الزراعية..:1:

ما سبق كان فقط لقافة مني....:86:
والا فليس عندي خلفية عن مثل تلك المضخات ...
اعانك الله..
وان شاءالله ستجد من يفيدك من الاخوة..:11:


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (7 مايو 2008)

ولا يهمك . واتمنى ان اجد من يفيدانا
المحطة للاغراض الصناعية بالاخص تخدم مصنع لصناعة الاسمنت فى قطر
ملحوظة : اخى العزيز ان بتحدث عن المضحة التى تعمل على رفع المياه فى خط الانابيب ولا اتحدث على high pressure RO pump


----------



## sami25 (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي ابوميسم 
عند قفل الصمام تكون الغيت خاصية التناضح العكسي التي تعتمد علي فرق الضغط وعندها يحدث امرين* اولها* سيحدث ترسيب للاملاح *ثانيا* مقدارالضرر علي الميمبرين فيتوقف علي قوة ضغط المضخة وبالتاكيد مع استمرار القفل سيحث الضرر في انسجة الميمبرين وان شاء الله اكون جاوبتك ووصلاتك النقطة 
نسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## sami25 (7 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم eng_3eed2000
ممكن افيدك في بعض النقاط ولاكن احتاج الي بعض المعلومات 
يجب ان تعرف الاتي...... نقل المياه من نقط Aالي اخري B يحتاج الي معرفة بعض الامور منها توجد طريقة التعويض وهناك طريق التخزين[/COLOR *وطريقة التعويض وهي الطريقة التي تحتاج ان تضخ فيها كمية المياه من ِA اليB بنفس الاستهلاك في B اي المقدار المصروف يساوي المقدار المضخ من النقطة الاساسية *اما طريقة التخزين فهي انك تحتاج الي كميه ثابتة ساعة / يوم الخ ولاتحتاج غيرها فماهو معدل الاستهلاك عندك هل يتماشي معك طريقة التعويض او التخزين واي كانت اجابتك فما هي الكمية المستهلكة والتي يجب علي اساسها ان تحسب مواصفات الضخ لتختار المضخة السليمة اما مسالة الارتفاع وطول المسافة هناك مضخات تفي بالغرض وويمكن استعمال اعادة الضخ او تسمي تعزيز الضخ وهي طريقة تستعمل فيها اكثر من مضخة علي طول المسافة اي تقسم المسافة علي سبيل المثال الي نقطتين المضخة الاولي تضخ من المصدر ثم توضع مضخة اخري في منتصف المسافة او عند ادني ارتفاع بحيث تربط اليا وعند انخفاط الضغط عند مستوي معين تعمل هذه المضخة علي تعزيز واعادة الضخ ليصل الضغط الي النقطة الاخري وهناك طريقة التجميع تتجمع المياه في خزان ويعاد ضخها وهذه الطريقة مكلفة بعض الشئ وان شاء الله تجد من الاخوة من يدلك علي طريقة افضل او ابسط بعد تكرمك بالاجابة علي استفساري 
نسال الله ان يبارك في وقت الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (7 مايو 2008)

sami25 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي ابوميسم
> عند قفل الصمام تكون الغيت خاصية التناضح العكسي التي تعتمد علي فرق الضغط وعندها يحدث امرين* اولها* سيحدث ترسيب للاملاح *ثانيا* مقدارالضرر علي الميمبرين فيتوقف علي قوة ضغط المضخة وبالتاكيد مع استمرار القفل سيحث الضرر في انسجة الميمبرين وان شاء الله اكون جاوبتك ووصلاتك النقطة
> نسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع


 
نعم الأمر واضح الان ......فبارك الله فيك...ورفع قدرك في الدارين..


----------



## eng_3eed2000 (8 مايو 2008)

اخى العزيز Sami25
لقد نقلت الموضوع بالخارج الى موضوع مستقل حتى استفيد من مشاركة ومستاندة جميع الاخوة .
ارجو منك بالتكريم وسوف ارد على جيع استفساراتك .


----------



## ريهام محمد (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ميرسى على المعلومات دى يا بشمهندسين بس انا عندى سؤال الحقيقه انا مشروعى عن مركز لبحوث المياه وبه محطه تحليه ولكنى لا اعرف كيفيه عملها فلو استطيع الاستفاده من خبرتكم لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## sami25 (16 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الي الاخت ريهام 
موضوع التحلية موضوع كبير جدا ونحن نناقش جزء منه وهو تحلية المياه بطريقة التناضح العكسي 
وهناك انواع كثيرة وطرق كثيرة للتحلية يجب ان تتاكدي من الطريقة المستعملة وضعيها هنا وان شاء الله ستجدي الشرح مني او من احد الاخوة المتخصصين في هذا المجال.
وهذه بعض الطرق المستعملة علي سبيل المثال 
اولا تحلية المياه بطريقة البلورة أو التجميد .
ثانيا التحلية باستخدام طرق الأغشية .
ثالثا تحلية المياه بطرق التقطير . 
وجميع هذه الطرق تنقسم الي فروع اخري . وهناك طرق اخري كثيرة في هذا المجال .
فالرجاء ذكر الطريقة المتبعة في المحطة المراد دراستها . 
ونسال الله يبارك في وقت الجميع .


----------



## eg_waleed (26 يونيو 2008)

انا اسف يا اخوانى انى لم اشارك من مده ولكن ظروف العمل
اتايت اليوم ببرنامج جميل لتصميم المحات وارجو ان يكون نافع للكل
هو
carol software drom ropur


----------



## jilany (16 يوليو 2008)

صديقى العزيز اهنئك على التفوق فى مجال التحلية ونفسى اطلب منك طلب 

انا مهندس مصرى قسم ميكانيكا خريج 2007
وانا احمد لله دارس تحليه المياه والمعالجة كويس جدا وانا حابب المجال ده اوى ونفسى اشتغل فيه
انا الحمد لله بفهم فيه كويس اوى 
اكون شاكر لو لاقيتلى فرصة 
Email eng.jilany***********
0102395909
0161643443


----------



## شادي (6 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات المفيده
وعلى اثراء الموضوع وسعة صدوركم

ارجوا ان تضع رابط البرنامج اخي العزيز


----------



## فرج فركاش (7 أغسطس 2008)

الله يساعدك


----------



## علي الناصري (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكراااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

jilany قال:


> صديقى العزيز اهنئك على التفوق فى مجال التحلية ونفسى اطلب منك طلب
> 
> انا مهندس مصرى قسم ميكانيكا خريج 2007
> وانا احمد لله دارس تحليه المياه والمعالجة كويس جدا وانا حابب المجال ده اوى ونفسى اشتغل فيه
> ...


 
ابشر ومن عيوني ..اذا رأيت فرصة لإابشر سأتصل بك ...ويشرفني خدمتك


----------



## ابوميسم (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شادي قال:


> جزاكم الله خير على المعلومات المفيده
> وعلى اثراء الموضوع وسعة صدوركم
> 
> ارجوا ان تضع رابط البرنامج اخي العزيز


 

ان شاء الله ساضع موضوع مستقل بالبرنامج


----------



## عراقيون (26 أكتوبر 2008)

العزيز
ممكن تزويدي بكيفيه التشغيل واعاده الغسل للمحطه حجم 6متر مكعب او غيره او اقل منه بالتفصيل الكامل وكيفيه ادامته
بالسرعه الممكنه
وعنواني

وسائل الاتصال غير مسموحة حسب شروط التسجل في الملتقى .


----------



## عراقيون (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ششكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو الحاج (26 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يوفق الجميع


----------



## ابوميسم (14 يناير 2009)

اخواني اعتذر عن الانقطاع ..واي سؤال انا حاضر ..والفضل لله اولا ثم للأخ المهندس سامي ...


----------



## اسلام عمار (14 يناير 2009)

ارجو ان ترسل لنا شى نقراءه ونتعلم منه


----------



## احباب الله (11 مارس 2009)

*السيطره الكهربائيه*

_السلام عليكم_
_انه موضوع مميز جدا وجميل وذو فائدة كبيره للجميع وكان الشرح اكثر من رائع للاجزاء الميكانيكيه ولكن لم يتم شرح الاجزاء الكهربائيه وبالذات السيطره كيف يتم السيطره على كل الاجزاء واجهزة الحمايه للمحطه وماهي الاجزاء الواجب اظافتها للحمايه ويكون الافظل توظح بالرسم ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام ارجوا الاهتمام بالموظوع لانه جزء مهم جدا في حالة انشاء محط:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:ه _


----------



## محمد علي مكي (12 مارس 2009)

لرفع كفاءه التحليه فلا بد من ممارسه تهيئه او معالجه مسبقه (pretreatment)تضم ازاله العكاره والتخلص من المواد الصلبه العالقه والحديد والمنغنيز لمنع تاكسدها وازاله المواد التي تساعد على تكوين ترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم وغيرها من الترسبات على سطح الغشاء وهنايتم اضافه حمض لتحقيق من الترسب ومن المعالجه المسبقه ايضا منع حلماه الاغشيه المصنعه من خلات السيللوز ويتم هدا بموازنه الرقم الهيدزوجيني ويمكن استخدام وحدات الترشيح الرملي الكربوني ويمكن ايضا الترشيح عبر التربه او تبادل الايونات لازاله المواد الغرويه ومن تم ادخال المياه الى جهاز التناطح العكسي لاتمام التحليه ونسياب المديب (الماء ) عبر الغشاء يعتمد على معايير الديناميكا الحراريه وتبين المعادله التاليه معدل تدفق المديب 
qw=ka)AP-APOSM(/T
حيت ان 1- qw فيض الماء ( التفق اوالجريان) 
2- k معامل نفاديه الغشاء لمرور الماء 
3- a مساحه الغشاء 
4- pA فرقالضغط العامل عبر الغشاء 
5- POSM A فرق الضغط الحلولي 
6- T الزمن 
اما انسياب الملح عبر الغشاء فيمكن اجاده من المعادله التاليه 
Q=KSA ACS/T
حيت ان QS= فيض الماء 
KS معامل نفاديه الغشاء للملح 
A مساحه الغشاء 
CSA فرق درجه تركيز المواد الدائبه عبر الغشاء
T الزمن 
ولرفع كفائه عمليه التناطح العكسي لابد من الاختيار الجيد للغشاء طبقا للخواص التاليه
1- يحتوي الغشاء على درجه ازاله عاليه للاملاح 
2-لابد من وجود فيض الماء المناسب لاتمام الانسياب 
3- لابد ان يكون الغشاء سهل التشيد في وحدات الفرز الغشائي
4-لابدان يتحمل الغشاء الضغط الواقع عليه 
5-لابد ان يعطي الغشاء اداء فعالاوكفائه عاليه يعتمد عليها 
6-لابدان يعيش الغشاء لفتره مناسبه 
7-لابد ان تكون للغشاء متانه ميكانيكيه جيده 
8-لابد ان يقاوم الغشاء التاكل وان يكون سهل التنظيف 
ومن الاغشيه المستخدمه ( البوليمرات السللوزيه . متل خلايا السيللوز والبوليمرات التجاريه


----------



## ابوميسم (22 مارس 2009)

اعتذر بشدة عن تأخري في الرد والامر راجع لقلة دخولي الى الملتقى والنت عموماً .... 

انا قمت بتوسيع المحطة ولعلي اشرح ذلك لاحقاً حسب استطاعتي ..


----------



## ابوميسم (22 مارس 2009)

اسلام عمار قال:


> ارجو ان ترسل لنا شى نقراءه ونتعلم منه


 

بارك الله فيك ... الكتب كثيرة ويصعب نقلها الى هنا.. واما ماهو موجود بالنت فقليل ..لذا يعتبر هذا الموضوع احد انفع المواضيع في مجاله .. ولعل الأمر يكون فيه متسع للشرح اكثر فيما بعد ان شاءالله.


----------



## ابوميسم (22 مارس 2009)

احباب الله قال:


> _السلام عليكم_
> _انه موضوع مميز جدا وجميل وذو فائدة كبيره للجميع وكان الشرح اكثر من رائع للاجزاء الميكانيكيه ولكن لم يتم شرح الاجزاء الكهربائيه وبالذات السيطره كيف يتم السيطره على كل الاجزاء واجهزة الحمايه للمحطه وماهي الاجزاء الواجب اظافتها للحمايه ويكون الافظل توظح بالرسم ولكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام ارجوا الاهتمام بالموظوع لانه جزء مهم جدا في حالة انشاء محط:73::73::73::73::73::73::73::73:ه _


 
من ناحية السيطرة الكهربائية فلكل محطة متطلباتها .... وهذا يعتمد على افكار المصصم للمحطة بحيث يشرح للفني الكهربائي ما يريد عمله والفني يطبق ما يطلبه المصمم ...

لم افهم قصدك بكلمة الاجزاء الواجب اضافتها للمحطة ؟؟ المحطة اصلاً اجزاء ومراحل لو راجعت الرسم فس الموضوع لعرفتها..


----------



## ابوميسم (22 مارس 2009)

محمد علي مكي قال:


> لرفع كفاءه التحليه فلا بد من ممارسه تهيئه او معالجه مسبقه (pretreatment)تضم ازاله العكاره والتخلص من المواد الصلبه العالقه والحديد والمنغنيز لمنع تاكسدها وازاله المواد التي تساعد على تكوين ترسبات كربونات الكالسيوم وغيرها من الترسبات على سطح الغشاء وهنايتم اضافه حمض لتحقيق من الترسب ومن المعالجه المسبقه ايضا منع حلماه الاغشيه المصنعه من خلات السيللوز ويتم هدا بموازنه الرقم الهيدزوجيني ويمكن استخدام وحدات الترشيح الرملي الكربوني ويمكن ايضا الترشيح عبر التربه او تبادل الايونات لازاله المواد الغرويه ومن تم ادخال المياه الى جهاز التناطح العكسي لاتمام التحليه ونسياب المديب (الماء ) عبر الغشاء يعتمد على معايير الديناميكا الحراريه وتبين المعادله التاليه معدل تدفق المديب
> qw=ka)ap-aposm(/t
> حيت ان 1- qw فيض الماء ( التفق اوالجريان)
> 2- k معامل نفاديه الغشاء لمرور الماء
> ...


 
اضافة متميزة فجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (22 مارس 2009)

*التحلية بإستخدام التناضح العكسي*

هذه مجرد معلومة حتى ندخل فى العميق وبالتفصيل




-------------​


----------



## احمد حسن امين (22 مارس 2009)

_انا كمان اطلب منكم الافادة اريد اى معلومات عن انواع الطلمبات المستخدمة فى محطات التحلية وعن الاختلاف بينها وبين الطلمبات الاخرى (ارجو الافادة)_


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (23 مارس 2009)

*طلمبات محطات التحلية*

بالنسبة لطلمبات محطات التحلية تكون ذات ضغط عالى أى متعددة المراحل والطلمبات المتعددة المراحل تكون معظمها رأسي ، ومتعددة المراحل أى تتكون من عدد من المراوح مركبة فوق بعضها ، مثل الطلمبات الغاطسة إن كنت رأيتها 
ومن أشهر هذه الأنواع التى قمت أنا شخصيا بإستخدامها فى هذا المجال 
dp ، sta-rite ، grandfus
وهناك عشرات الأنواع من الطلمبات وسوف أوردها فى موسوعة الطلمبات إن شاء الله ، راجع موسوعة الطلمبات يوم بعد يوم تزداد


----------



## مفيد جمال (23 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم / اخي الفاضل اريد ان اوضح لك نقطة مهمة وهي انك اخطأت بدمج المحطتين بمحطة واحدة حيث في حالة وجود محطتين يمكنك عمل صيانة لاحدي المحطتين بدون ان تخسر كامل انتاجيتك حيث انك ستحتاج لفترات غسيل كيماوي وصيانة لمضخة الضغط العالي (مثلا تغير الميكانيكال سيل) اما في حال صيانة احدي المحطتين سيكون متوفر لديك علي الاقل نصف اللانتاج . اضف الي ذلك ارتفاع استهلاك الكهرباء .. عموما التعديل تم كما ذكرت واستطيع مساعدتك حيث انني اعمل في المجال في الامارات منذ 10 سنوات وبالنسبة لاسعار الاغشية استطيع مساعدتك ايضا بفضل الله نستطع التواصل علي هذا الرقم 00971505272502 كي استفسر منك عن بعض الاسئلة بخصوص تعديلك الجديد..


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (24 مارس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي لمادا توجد ساعة لقياس ضغط مياه العادم الخارج من المنبرين والموصلة بالمجاري؟ ما الفائدة دلك؟
سؤال اخر لوافترضنا ان نسبة الاملاح المدابة بالماء هي 3000 جزيء بالمليون كم يجب ان يكون الضغط (psi) حتى تتحقق خاصية التناضح العكسي؟ انتظر الجابة منكم وشاكرين جهود كل الاعضاء الدين شاركوا في هدا الموضوع الهام والممتع.


----------



## احمد حماد سليمان (27 مارس 2009)

_يا اخواني الخبراء لو سمحتم اريد اجابة على اسئلتي البسيطة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_


----------



## ابوميسم (8 مايو 2009)

مفيد جمال قال:


> السلام عليكم / اخي الفاضل اريد ان اوضح لك نقطة مهمة وهي انك اخطأت بدمج المحطتين بمحطة واحدة حيث في حالة وجود محطتين يمكنك عمل صيانة لاحدي المحطتين بدون ان تخسر كامل انتاجيتك حيث انك ستحتاج لفترات غسيل كيماوي وصيانة لمضخة الضغط العالي (مثلا تغير الميكانيكال سيل) اما في حال صيانة احدي المحطتين سيكون متوفر لديك علي الاقل نصف اللانتاج . اضف الي ذلك ارتفاع استهلاك الكهرباء .. عموما التعديل تم كما ذكرت واستطيع مساعدتك حيث انني اعمل في المجال في الامارات منذ 10 سنوات وبالنسبة لاسعار الاغشية استطيع مساعدتك ايضا بفضل الله نستطع التواصل علي هذا الرقم 00971505272502 كي استفسر منك عن بعض الاسئلة بخصوص تعديلك الجديد..


 

أشكرك أخي مفيد على مداخلتك ..ويشرفني التواصل معك باذن الله ...


----------



## ابوميسم (8 مايو 2009)

احمد حماد سليمان قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> ارجو الاجابة على سؤالي لمادا توجد ساعة لقياس ضغط مياه العادم الخارج من المنبرين والموصلة بالمجاري؟ ما الفائدة دلك؟
> سؤال اخر لوافترضنا ان نسبة الاملاح المدابة بالماء هي 3000 جزيء بالمليون كم يجب ان يكون الضغط (psi) حتى تتحقق خاصية التناضح العكسي؟ انتظر الجابة منكم وشاكرين جهود كل الاعضاء الدين شاركوا في هدا الموضوع الهام والممتع.


 
اعتذر بشدة عن التاخير حيث اني قليل الدخول للمنتدى بسبب كثرة مشاغلي ...

قياس ضغط العادم كما ذكرت ...وهي المياه المفقودة أو الصرف ...مهمة لأنها تعطي قياس لمجموع الضغط الحاصل على الممبرين ..اذا قارنتها بالضغط الداخل ...وكذلك فان قلة هذا الضغط عن حد معين يؤدي الى قلة فاعلية عمل الممبيرن ..ونفس الشيء في حالة الزيادة ...

كم يجب ان يكون مقدار الضغط ...هذا يحكمه التصميم وليس نسبة tds td المياه الداخلة في الداخلة للمبرين ... ولكن كلما زادت نسبة tds زاد الفقد في مياه العادم .. فمياه نسبة الملوحة فيها 500 ج/م
سيختلف الفاقد فيها عن مياه اخرى ذات نسبة 3000 ج/م 
كما ان كمية المياه المنتجة (العذبة) ستقل ايضا بطبيعة الحال
ارجو ان يكون الامر واضح..


----------



## احباب الله (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم يا أخوة الخير أريد كيف يتم حساب المحطه التصفيه وكيف يتم معرفة حجم فلتر الرمل والكاربون والرزن وكيف تحسب سعة المضخة اي معلومات تصميمية ولكم فائق الشكر


----------



## ahmed-kt (12 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يعطيكم العافيه يا اخواني وشكرا كتير علي الموضوع الرائع 
انا ابي صاحب محطه تحليه في غزه وفي السعوديه والان هوا في العوديه 
وانا المسؤول عن المحطه في غزه والممبرينات تقريبا مسدده ومحتاجه غسي انا اخسلها في السترك اسيد لاكن هوا ياتينا من اسرائيل واسرائيل تضع فيه ماده تجعله داخل الممبرينات مثل الاسمنت المجمد والان نستعمل ماء النار او الفلاش في الغسيل ولاكن مفعوله بسيط جدا وما ينضف كويس وانا احتاج طريقه تنضيف كويسه وتكون غير مكلفه مادين ومتوفره في غزه ولان الممبرينات غاليه جدا في غزه فا الممبرين ال 2 انش تقريبا او 3 سعرها 800$ سعر خيالي فانا احتاج لغسيلها وارجو منكم ان لا تتاخرو عليا في الرد ويعطيكم اللف عافيه


----------



## محمد زيدان القيسي (27 يونيو 2009)

الأخ المهندس ماذا تعرف عن تركيز الأستقطاب في منظومات ال ro


----------



## sameh saleh (27 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ارجو افادتى حول وحدات تكرير لمياة للفنادق وانواعها واشكالها اتمنى الى يعرف حاجة فى الوحدات دى يساعدنى فيها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## rehos (10 يوليو 2009)

انا والله اليوم فقط رأيت الموضوع
لو حضرتك لسه عندك المشكلة قولي وانا ان شاء الله اساعد حضرتك واسف جدا اني رأيتها متاخر


----------



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

أنا هلق شفت الموضوع و عمي دكتور مهندس و بيعرف بهالمجال و رح خليه يوضحلك


----------



## محمود كمياء (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوكم محمود من مصر متخرج من كلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة قسم كمياء دفعة 2008 وارجو المساعدة فى الحصول على عمل مناسب 
وجزاكم اللة خيراا 0118648009
[email protected]


----------



## ehabtuffaha (11 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز انا مهندس تصميم محطات تبريد ممكن اطلب منك انك ترسلي مخططات المحطة حتى ادرسها وانشلله امورك محلولة
[email protected]


----------



## فراس بشناق (27 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات مفيده
جعلها الله بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (27 سبتمبر 2009)

حقيقة استفدت كثيرا من الاخ الكريم جدا بمعلوماته 
الاخ المهندس / سامى 
وايضا الاخ /ابو ميسم


----------



## eg_waleed (8 نوفمبر 2009)

يا شباب عايزين الموضوع يفضل فيه مناقشات لافاده


----------



## ابوميسم (23 يناير 2010)

مساء الخير للجميع ....
مرة اخرى اعود اليكم في هذا الموضوع لنكمل النقاش لمن يحب ...والله من وراء القصد ..

بالنسبة لي انوي الان توسيع المحطة وهذه المرة الثانية .... وسوافيكم بما يواجهني للنقاش ..
لست مستعجلاً وقد تستغرق هذه العملية ثلاثة اشهر ...


----------



## naderaldeib (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*



ابوميسم قال:


> بارك الله فيك ونفع بعلمك....
> بالنسبة للتدفق فطبعاً كما تعرف ان اجهزة الفلوميتر موجودة لحساب كميتي المياه المنتجة والمفقودة....وطبعا انا قصدت بتغيير الممبرين الى8انش هو زيادة التدفق لتلبية الطلب المتزايد خصوصا في فصل الصيف...
> انا بانتظار الجدول بارك الله فيك...
> و*****ي على قوقل dofsh11 وهو نفسه على الهوت ميل


 أرجو من سيادتكم افادة الجميع بالمعلومات القيمة هذه وذلك بعدم استعمال الخاص
فالكل فى انتظار هذه المعلومات 
وأكثر الله من أمثالكم


----------



## naderaldeib (8 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
مشكورين جدا على هذا الطرح الجميل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
لدى محطة مكونة من 5 ممبرينات 8 بوصة مقاس 365 من نوع فيلمتك فى بيت واحد ونسبة الملح الخام 1700 جزء بالمليون والمبرينات هذه جديدة الضغط الداخل عليها 10 بار والتدفق الناتج 18 جالون والفاقد 18 والمشكلة هو ان نسبة الملح الخارج بدون خلط هو 120 فأرجو الافاده أين تكون المشكلة حيث أن الملح لابد أن يكون أقل بكتير فالنسبه هذه لاتكون الابعد الخلط؟ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (9 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا_


----------



## eng.emad sara (15 سبتمبر 2010)

]ممكن تعديل المحطة ولاكن الافضل لك ان تعمل محطة جديدة فهذا سوف يكون افضل من حيث التشغيل الان عندك محطتين اذا تعطلت او توقفت واحدة للصيانة فالاخرى تعمل تصميم محطة 30متر / اليوم 
وضع الميديا فلتر 10*54 ثم فلتر القطن ثم باقى مكونات المحطة وانا اعمل فى شركة كبيرة تبيع وتشترى الفزيل والممبرين براكش ووتر 1500مصرى وهذا الشرح المفصل لفكرة تحلية المياه البحر 
مأخذ مياة البحر وذلك لتغذية المحطة بمياه البحر.
2. أنظمة لحقن المواد الكيميائية لعمل المعالجة أولية لمياه البحر المغذية لأغشية التناضح العكسي كما يلي:
أ. نظام حقن الصوديوم هايبو كلورايد وذلك لقتل البكتريا وعوالق الأحياء الدقيقة وللتعقيم كما هو معمول به في جميع محطات التحلية.
ب. نظام حقن حامض الكبريتيك المركز H2SO4 للتحكم في قيمة pH وتقليل الرواسب الناشئة عن طريق مادة CALCIUM CARBONATE. 
ج. نظام حقن كلوريد الحديد لعمل تخثر وتجميع وتكبير للعوالق الصلبة ( SUSPENDED SOLID ) والتي تتم إزالتها عن طريق المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط (DUAL MEDIA FILTER).
د. نظام حقن مادة الصوديوم ميتا باي سلفايت (SBS) والتي تقوم بإزالة الكلورين قبل دخول مياه البحر المفلترة إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي.
3. المرشحات ثنائية الوسيط وتتكون من ثلاث طبقات وهي طبقة فحم الأنثراسايت (ANTHRACITE) وتحتها طبقة الرمل الناعم (FINE SAND) وهما الطبقتيين التي يتم فصل العوالق بواستطتها أما الطبقة الثالثة وهي الحصى (GRAVEL) والغرض منها تثبيت الطبقتين السابقتين خلال عمل غسيـــــــــــــل للخلية (BACKWASH)التي تحوي هذه الطبقات وللحصى ثلاث طبقات بأحجم مختلفة، وفي أسفل الخلية يوجد غرفة لتجميع المياه المفلترة.
4. نظام المياه المفلترة (FILTERED WATER CLEARWELL) وهو عبارة عن خزان اسمنتي تخزن فيه المياه المفلترة الخارجه من خلايا المرشحات الوسيطية ومضخات تقوم بضخ المياه المفلترة إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي.
5. وحدة MICRON CARTRIDGE FILTER) MCF)وهي عبارة عن فلاتر اسطوانية تقوم بفصل العوالق الصلبة الدقيقة التي لا تفصل في المرشحات الوسيطية.
6. بعدما يتم ضخ المياه المفلترة عن طريق الفلاتر MCF تدخل إلى وحدات التناضح العكسي بمواصفات القياسية للأغشية المستخدمة ويتم رفع الضغط عن طريق مضخات ضغط عالي (HP PUMP) ومن ثم تتم عملية التناضح العكسي داخل الأغشية فيعود المحلول الملحي المركز إلى البحرأما الإنتاج فيذهب إلي خزان المياه المنتجة بعد ذلك تتم المعالجة النهائية بإضافة مادة الكالسيوم هايبو كلورايت (عن طريق نظام خاص للحقن) لتعقيم المياه المنتجة الجير (عن طريق نظام خاص للحقن) لرفع قيمة الحمض الهيدروجيني pH بعد ذلك تضخ المياه للمدينة.


----------



## ramymousa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*I can help you*

call me or email me 
Eng. Ramy mousa
Vice president operation 
www.nws.it
italia 
call me 00 393290483808


----------



## ramymousa (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*I can help you*

Call me or e mail me 
i do this work from italy in the middle east 
Eng. ramy mousa
VPO 
[email protected]
00393290483808


----------



## samehshokry11 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع ونود اضافة المزيد عن طريقة اختيار المواد الكميائية ونسبها وكذلك اختيا اجهزة زالة العسر وفلاتر استانلس


----------



## yousefegyp (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخوكم يوسف مهندس ميكانيكا خبرة 7 سنوات فى مجال المياه - مصر
علشان تعرف الطلمبة المطلوبة أولا التصرف المطلوب = ؟؟؟ ل/ث دى حاجة وتعمل حسابك بالنسبة للرافع فى فى فاقد الضغط بتاع الفلتر ( ممكن تطلعه من الكتالوج وبيعتمد على معدل الترشيح والميديا المستخدمة )


----------



## yousefegyp (23 أكتوبر 2010)

لو حبيت تتواصل معايا فى أى معلومة ده اميى على الياهو youeng80


----------



## ahhamdy (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للجميع على المشاركات الأيجابية والمعلومات الهامة في الموضوع


----------



## eng.emad sara (26 فبراير 2011)

يا ا السلام عليكم خى العزيز يوجد معادلة مهمه وهى نسبة الاستخلاص = المياه الداخله على / المياه الخارجة 
فاذا كنت تريد انتاج معين ادخل على كتالوج الممبرين واعرف انتاجه ومنه انتاج النتى محتاجه ثمه تحليل المياه لمعرفة نسبه الركافرى او عامه لو مياه ابار سوف تكون حوالى 35 % ومنه نعرف عدد الممبرين وكميه المياه المطلوبه هى خرج الطلمبة واضغط اذا كانت ملوحة المياه اكبر من 10 الف جزء \ المليون ( 20بار) مع التوفيق اخوك مصرى


----------



## ابوميسم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

naderaldeib قال:


> السلام عليكم
> مشكورين جدا على هذا الطرح الجميل وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم
> لدى محطة مكونة من 5 ممبرينات 8 بوصة مقاس 365 من نوع فيلمتك فى بيت واحد ونسبة الملح الخام 1700 جزء بالمليون والمبرينات هذه جديدة الضغط الداخل عليها 10 بار والتدفق الناتج 18 جالون والفاقد 18 والمشكلة هو ان نسبة الملح الخارج بدون خلط هو 120 فأرجو الافاده أين تكون المشكلة حيث أن الملح لابد أن يكون أقل بكتير فالنسبه هذه لاتكون الابعد الخلط؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


 

اعتقد ان المشكلة في الضغط عندك .. لان نسبة الاملاح 1700 تحتاج الى ضغط اكثر مما ذكرت .. ويمكن لك عمل جدول .. ثم تقوم بزيادة الضغط وقراءة النسبة حتى تصل الى الوضع المثالي ...
وكذلك عملية القيام بغسيل كيميائي للممبرين اذا كان قديم .....والله اعلم ...


----------



## ابوميسم (14 نوفمبر 2011)

لاي سؤال انا حاضر ..

تويتر dofsh11


----------



## mahmoud21003 (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إلى الأخ أبو ميسم وإلى جميع الإخوة الأعزاء
أنا كيميائى محمود صابر
لى خبرة جيدة والحمد لله تعالى بمصانع المياه المعدنية
وتحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسى
لو لديك أى سؤال يسعدنى مساعدتك فورا
وبالله التوفيق*


----------



## ووتر بيور (16 مارس 2012)

*ووتر بيور لتوريد محطات المياه*

Water Pure Company
Eng . Salah
Tel \ 0020194191554 
E-mail \ [email protected]

السادة الكرام اصحاب الشركات والمزارع والمصانع
تحية طيبة ................. أما بعد ؛؛؛؛؛؛ 
تنوه شركة ووتر بيور لمحطات تحلية المياه عن قيامها بعمل محطات تحلية للمياه التى تزداد ملوحتها عن المعدل الطبيعى للاملاح المعروفة لدى منظمة الصحة العالمية والمطابقة لمياه الشرب على مستوى الوطن العربى والعالم اجمعه ونحن عبارة عن مجموعه متخصصة من المهندسين والفنيين نقوم بعمل محطات تحلية وفلاتر تنقية رملية وفلاتر فصل العسورة وايضا تقليل الاملاح بالمياه وذلك باسعار منافسة لغيرنا بالسوق المصرى وكافة قطع او اجزاء المحطة منتجاتها امريكى الصنع او دنماركى او ماليزى او ايطالى لضمان جودة المنتج وباسعار خيالية لتلك المحطات وعند اى قدرة انتاجية ولدينا تقنيات عالية الجودة فى تقليل كميه الصرف التى تنبعث من المحطة لاعادة تشغيلها مرة اخرى وبصورة جيدة وعند نفس الانتاج المتفق عليه هذا الى جانب متابعتنا الدورية والتى تكون زيارة شهريا لعمل صيانة للمحطات التابعة لنا هذا فى حالة قبول العميل عقد الصيانة السنوى نقوم بعمل محطات تحلية وتنقية وفلاتر رمليةى وكربونيه وسوفتنر ( مواد ازالة الكلس والعسورة ) تبدا تلك المحطات من 1 متر مكعب يوم وحتى 10000 متر مكعب يوم لذا ؛ نرجو من سيادتكم التعامل معنا وايفاءنا الثقة التامه من تعاملكم مع شركتنا ووتر بيور لمحطات تحلية المياه 
ونحن شاكرين سيادتكم على حسن استماعكم لنا ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ 
شركة ووتر بيور لتحلية المياه
مهندس / صلاح عبد السلام
تليفون / 0020194191554 
ايميل / [email protected]


----------



## محمد القصبجي (16 مارس 2012)

استطيع مساعدتك و امدك بتصميم كامل حيث اني كنت اعمل مصمم في شركة ماتيتو
و لكن لا اعرف كيف اتواصل معك


----------



## sameh mubarak (27 مارس 2012)

eg_waleed قال:


> سعت بالحديث عن محطات التحلية بموضوعك
> فانا اعمل فى هذا المجال منذ 3 سنوات
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الطلمبة
> خرج ال8 انش الفلتر يعنى يعطى الطلمبة الضغط العالى بالمحطة صح يبقى يجب توفير طلمبة تضمن توفير الضغط على الطلمبة وكمان مرعات المحطة محتاجة كمية مياه اد اه فى الساعة لكى تعطى الانتاجية المكتوبة او المقترحة وبالتوفيق
> اخوك مهندس وليد من مصر (low press)


 
انا مهندس دفع 2010 ولسه شغال مكملتش 15 يوم في مجال تحليه المياه وبراتب مش حلو وجالي شغل تاني بس في مجال الصرف الصحي وشبكات المياه وبمرتب احسن يمكن الضعف بس انا مش عارف انهي مجال احسن واللي مطلوب اكتر واللي ممكن استفيد منه في السنين اللي جايه ان شاء الله فيارت حد يقولي انهي مجال احسن تحليه المياه ولا مجال الصرف الصحي ؟؟؟ ممكن تساعدني


----------



## mostafa.bhbh (31 يناير 2013)

ممكن إفادتى فى كيفية عمل غسيل لممبرين 4 بوصة واية هى المواد المستخدمة فى عملية الغسيل حيث انة قراءة الضغط المياة الداخلة إلى الممبرين 13 بار و مياة الصرف 12 بار مع العلم ان الممبرين جديد واخر قديم ودخول المياة على الجديد المشكلة هى بعد فترة تشغيل قرابة الشهر المياة المنتجة 1 جالون 
ارجو افادتى كيفية حل هذة المشكلة


----------



## mahdy 81 (12 فبراير 2013)

شكرا يا هندسة على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng.hosam (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم يا اخى بالنسبه لدمج المحطتين واختيار الضغط المناسب على الممبرين لا بد من عمل pojection sheet للمحطه المدمجه ويتم عمل ذلك فى الشركه التى تقوم بتوريد الممبرين وبالتالى سوف يتم تحديد الضغط المناسب ، بالنسبه لشراء الممبرين لو انت فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه اعتقد ان شركه water project سعرها مقبول لان معظم شركات المصنعه للممبرين (الاغشيه) شركات امريكيه .وانا تحت امرك فى اى استفسار


----------

